# Saarlandspezifische Kaufberatung



## annajo (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

das ist das falsche Forum, aber ich versuch trotzdem mal, denn ich hätte gerne einen Rat von den Saarländern.

Ich wohne im Großraum Losheim am See, fahre im Sommer 2 bis 3mal in der Woche als Feierabendrunde 1 bis 2h, Sa. oder So. auch schon mal einen ganzen Tage, im Winter entsprechend weniger. Mein Bikerevier ist der Lückner und der Hochwald, suche gerne auch mal einen Trail.
Ich habe ein Stevens HT 26" ca. 14 Jahre alt, mit RS Duke, V-Brakes und Deore.
Ich bin 50+, 176cm groß, Beinlänge 82cm.
1000 € < Preisvorstellungen <=2000 €

Ich habe mal Lust auf ein neues Fahrrad (MTB) und nach einiger Recherche auch hier im Forum wollte ich mir ein 27,5" Fully holen, (z. B. Ghost Kato FS)

Zum ersten Fahrradgeschäft, der laut seiner Homepage Ghost führt, hatte aber nichts da. Sein Rat ein 29" HT und hat mich auch gleich auf ein HT 29" gesetzt, hat sich auch ganz gut angefühlt - na dann schau ich mal nach einem 29" HT.

2. Fahrradgeschäft: nach 29" HT gefragt: - Dort der Rat, ein 29" HT wäre gut für meine Anforderungen, aber dann in Carbon.

3. Fahrradgeschäft: nach 29" HT gefragt: - Dort der Rat, ein 29" Fully, ist das Beste für den Hochwald.

4. Fahrradgeschäft: Dort habe ich nicht nach einem Type gefragt. Dort wurde mir zu einem 27,5" HT in Carbon geraten, ist das Beste was es gibt, Fully braucht man nicht.

Folgende Fahrräder habe ich bisher bisher kurz zum Testen gefahren:
1. Bergamont 29" HT
2. Cube Reaction 29" HT carbon
3. Ghost AMR LT 3; 29" Fully
4. Bianchi Ethanol 27.2

Bei einem 29" habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich höher über dem Boden sitze, als bei einem 26" oder 27,5". Da ich ein 29" bisher nur auf der Straße gefahren habe, habe ich so die Befürchtung, dass ich im Gelände mit einem 29" unsicherer bin als mit einen kleineren Bike?  Aber vielleicht ist das nur Gewöhnung.

Trotzdem bin ich am verzweifeln und ziemlich ratlos, welchen Typ von Bike ich nehmen soll: HT oder Fully in 27,5" oder 29"? Ich bin soweit, das ich mir kein neues hole und mein altes weiterfahre.

Ich habe auch keine Idee, wie ich vorgehen soll, um eine Lösung zu finden.
Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, gerne auch als PM, wenn  Fahrradgeschäfte genannt werden.

Vorab schon mal Danke und 

Gruß, Edwin


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Mai 2015)

Sei dir erst mal im klaren was du fahren möchtest, eher cc oder in Richtung Enduro oder sogar DH.
Richtig schnell bist du auf einem HT wenn du Rennen fahren möchtest.
Ob 27,5" oder 29" ist Geschmacksache, wobei kleinere Biker eher zu 27,5" greifen sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annajo (1. Mai 2015)

Hi Dämon,

Danke für deinen Einwand.

Ich fahre CC und mit meinen 176cm eher ein 27,5".
Das ist schon mal eine Ansage!

Bleibt noch offen HT oder Fully?

Guß,
Edwin


----------



## CassandraComplx (1. Mai 2015)

wenn du unter 2000€ bleiben willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall ein HT nehmen.
ist im Vergleich besser ausgestattet und auch leichter.
27,5er rollen schon deutlich besser als 26er, zusätzlichen Komfort bieten großvolumige Reifen.


----------



## fabeltierkater (2. Mai 2015)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde wohl 27.5" und Fully kaufen, mit ca. 120 mm Federweg:
- 27.5", weil es besser zu deiner Körpergröße passt und du selber sagst, dass du dich auf 29" eher unwohl fühlst
- Fully deshalb, weil du anscheinend nicht auf Zeit fährst und schon älter bist; ein Fully ist einfach deutlich komfortabler und entspannter. 
  Natürlich haben Fullys auch Nachteile; z.B. sind sie bei gleichem Preis schwerer, sie sind nicht so effizient wie ein HT, es gibt zusätzliche
  Lager, die verschleißen... Was dir da wichtiger ist, musst du entscheiden.
- 120 mm deshalb, weil ich bisher im Hochwald/Lückner leider noch keine Trails entdeckt habe, bei denen man mehr Federweg braucht (falls 
  da jemand was kennt, bitte PN).


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Mai 2015)

annajo schrieb:


> Bei einem 29" habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich höher über dem Boden sitze, als bei einem 26" oder 27,5". Da ich ein 29" bisher nur auf der Straße gefahren habe, habe ich so die Befürchtung, dass ich im Gelände mit einem 29" unsicherer bin als mit einen kleineren Bike?  Aber vielleicht ist das nur Gewöhnung.



pauschalisieren hilft nicht, tretlagerhöhen können unterschiedlich sein. tendenziell muss man auf einem 29er nicht zwingend höher sitzen als auf einem 26er. die tretlagerhöhe kann gleich sein, es gibt keinen technischen grund dafür dass sie mit der laufradgröße wächst.

fahr erst mal verschiedene bikes im gelände. und warte auf den 2016er jahrgang. grade halten breitere nabenformate einzug, vielleicht willst du auch die neue xt und außerdem gibt es die meisten 2015er bikes eh nicht mehr.


----------



## annajo (4. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen,

zunächst mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich war am Samstag nochmals unterwegs in Sachen Bike-Kauf und habe ein 29" HT ausführlicher getestet.
Wenn die Sitzrohr-, Oberrohr- und Vorbaulänge stimmt, passt ein 29" sehr gut )

Konnte auch ein 27.5" fahren, hier konnte ich keinen großen Unterschied zu meinem alten 26" ausmachen.

Ein Fully ist raus, weil eine vernünfiges Fully über meinem Budget liegt.

Meine Tendez geht aktuell zu einem 29", weil ich ja noch mein 'altes'  26" habe, dass funktioniert und ich bei Bedarf nutzen kann.


Gruß, Edwin


----------



## annajo (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

habe nochmals recherchiert und ein Fully < 2000€ gefunden:
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2015/bike-detail/amr-lt-3/

Hat das Bike sinnvolle Komponenten?
Oder wären die 1800€  schlecht angelegt?

Danke und Gruß,
Edwin


----------



## spicy-doc (4. Mai 2015)

ein Bike-Laden im Ostsaarland kurz vor Zweibrücken hat einige Vorjahres-Bikes zu realen Preisen.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Mai 2015)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> - 120 mm deshalb, weil ich bisher im Hochwald/Lückner leider noch keine Trails entdeckt habe, bei denen man mehr Federweg braucht (falls
> da jemand was kennt, bitte PN).



Kommt drauf an wie schnell du hier irgend wo runter ballerst, dann ist mehr immer gut. 

Schon mal über was gebrauchtes nachgedacht?


----------



## annajo (4. Mai 2015)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> [glöscht]
> Schon mal über was gebrauchtes nachgedacht?



Ja, 
ich möchte aber nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen,
deshalb sollte es nicht weiter wie ca. 150 km von hier weg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Mai 2015)

Dann fahr rüber nach Trier 
War erst vor ein paar Wochen mit nem Freund mal wieder ein Bike kaufen und wir haben wieder mal in Trier was gefunden.
Merida onetwenty XT Edition, also Fully, für 1600€ plus noch nen Gutschein für Klamotten und Teile.

In Trier haben wir ja einige Läden, da kannste einiges abklappern.
Heidemann, Monz, Stemper, Velopoint z.B.

dann haben wir hier in Temmels noch den Tourenmacher. 
könntest du alles an einem Tag abklappern.

Wie wir unterwegs waren gabs noch einige reduzierte Bikes. Wird aber eher nicht mehr mehr


----------



## Paddinho (4. Mai 2015)

Zuerst würde ich mir Gedanken darüber machen ob HT oder Fully...beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Ich persönlich würde im Wald kein HT mehr fahren wollen. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich persönlich lieber bergab als bergauf fahre - diese Entscheidung kann dir aber keiner Abnehmen.
Wenn du mit deinem bisherigen HT gut im Wald zurecht gekommen bist würde ich auch dabei bleiben. Beim Fully schleppst du in diesem Preisbereich mehr Gewicht mit, bergauf ein leichtes Wippen und mehr Teile die (Dämpfer, Lager) die gewartet werden müssen.

Zu Größe kann ich leider nix sagen. Fahre selbst ein 26" und bin zufrieden. Der Trend geht wohl mittlerweile (eher) wieder weg vom 29" hin zu 27,5"


----------



## annajo (5. Mai 2015)

Hi,

nochmals vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ihr habt' mich nochmals zum Überlegen angeregt:
Ich habe ein 26" HT, alt, aber funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.
Ein neues Bike sollte genau das Gegenteil davon sein und da gibt es nur einen Typen:

29" Fully.

Und ich habe mir schon zwei ausgeguckt, die noch in meinem Preisrahmen liegen:

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/ams/cube-ams-one-120-hpa-29-black-anodized-2015/

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2015/bike-detail/amr-lt-3/

wobei mein Favoriet das Cube ist.

Ich werde heute mal telefonieren, wo die Bikes probe fahren kann.

Gruß,
Edwin


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Mai 2015)

Velopoint in Trier hat cube


----------



## Mx343 (5. Mai 2015)

In Zweibrücken (Radsport Sieber) ist auch ein Cube/Speiseeis Händler.
Dort hat sich mein Vater ein 29er Cube Fully gekauft.

Preis/Leistung dürfte Cube ein Ticken besser als Ghost sein.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren mehrere 29er Cube Fullys und ich hab bisher von keinem was schlechtes gehört.


----------



## annajo (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe die Cube-Händler im SAL abtelefoniert, keiner hat das AMS One 29".
ABER, bei Velopoint in TR  bin ich fündig geworden, 
die haben noch eins mit 19" Sitzrohr, dass ich mir am Donnerstag anschaue.
Hoffentlich ist mit das nicht zu groß, obwohl ich auf meinem HT auch ein 19" fahre.

Gruß, Edwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. Mai 2015)

Wenn schon ein "Trekkingrad" fürs Wald dann wäre das hier eine sehr gute Option:::::http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-29-8.0-238338/wg_id-153


----------



## annajo (6. Mai 2015)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein "Trekkingrad" fürs Wald ... [gelöscht]



... was ist das denn ?!?!?!

Von der anderen Anordnung des Dämpers, erhält das Cube AMS ein größeres Hinterbau-Dreieck, davon verspreche ich mir mehr Stabilität.
Ausstattungsmäßig sehe ich jetzt keinen gravierenden Unterschied mit Ausnahme der Laufräder, die dürften beim Skeen besser sein, dafür ist das Rad aber 300 € teurer. 

In 1,5h wäre ich auch in Bonn, um mir das Teil anzusehen, aber ich will jetzt zunächst das AMS fahren und dann entscheiden: Kaufen oder weiter suchen.


----------



## Mx343 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich vermute mal das er mit "Trekkingrad" 29er Fullys meint, also ehr Abwertend gemeint gegenüber diesen Modellen.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. Mai 2015)

genau MX..., aber nix für ungut, jeder sollte für sich ausmachen wofür er es braucht und was ihm spass macht. Also Annajo nachfragen oder hier im forum mal ein stock reinwerfen wird dir leider nicht sooo viel weiter helfen, zu viele bikes zu viele möglichkeiten. Ich denke aber auch das viel mit marketing und co zu hat. Tu was DIR gefällt. Und wenn du mal lust auf ne tour hast, lückner hochwald saarschleife...wir kennen da so einiges....
Greeetz Marc


----------



## MrMapei (6. Mai 2015)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein "Trekkingrad" fürs Wald dann wäre das hier eine sehr gute Option:::::http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-29-8.0-238338/wg_id-153


Stört bei dem Trekkingrad nicht der Zug zum Dämpfer bei der Befestigung eines Flaschenhalters?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. Mai 2015)

wer will den schon ein flaschenhalter....


----------



## punki69 (6. Mai 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-29-8.0-238421/wg_id-153

...da stört keine leitung fürein f.-halter.....


----------



## fissenid (7. Mai 2015)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde wohl 27.5" und Fully kaufen, mit ca. 120 mm Federweg:
> - 27.5", weil es besser zu deiner Körpergröße passt und du selber sagst, dass du dich auf 29" eher unwohl fühlst
> - Fully deshalb, weil du anscheinend nicht auf Zeit fährst und schon älter bist; ein Fully ist einfach deutlich komfortabler und entspannter.
> Natürlich haben Fullys auch Nachteile; z.B. sind sie bei gleichem Preis schwerer, sie sind nicht so effizient wie ein HT, es gibt zusätzliche
> ...



Meine Rede...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/05...-120-2016-viel-tourenfully-zum-kleinen-preis/


----------



## fissenid (7. Mai 2015)

annajo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Cube-Händler im SAL abtelefoniert, keiner hat das AMS One 29".
> ABER, bei Velopoint in TR  bin ich fündig geworden,
> die haben noch eins mit 19" Sitzrohr, dass ich mir am Donnerstag anschaue.
> Hoffentlich ist mit das nicht zu groß, obwohl ich auf meinem HT auch ein 19" fahre.
> ...



HallO!

dann würde ich noch zum Heidemann in die Saarstrasse fahren und nach dem "Merida onetwenty XT Edition" fragen!!!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Mai 2015)

Wobei ich glaube das die xt Edition   seit ich da war aus ist. Ich würde aber die von mir schon mal genannten Händler in Trier und Umgebung abklappern wenn ich schon mal  da wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annajo (8. Mai 2015)

Kurzes Update:
Ich war gestern bei Velopoint und habe das 19" Cube AMS One 29" probiert. Die 19" sind mir eindeutig zu groß, wenn ich über dem Rad stehe, habe ich schon Kontakt und das ist mir eindeutig zu gefährlich ).  Ein 17" wird es dieses Jahr beim Velopoint nicht mehr geben. Die Mitarbeiter bei Velopoint haben sich sehr viele Mühe gegeben und waren der Meinung, dass es bei meinem Verhältnis von Körpergröße und Beinlänge (176cm zu 82 cm) schwierig ist ein 29" zu finden und sollte doch eher nach einem 27.5 schauen. Leider war die Auswahl an 27.5 im Velopoint auch eher gering. Leider war es da schon nach 18:00 Uhr und zu spät, um bei Heidemann in die Saarstrasse vorbei zu schauen.

Zufällig war ich am Mittwoch in Merzig in einem Laden, der hat ein GIANT Trance 2 da stehen, das scheint einen ganz interessanten "Hinterbau" zu haben. Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit, werde mir das Rad aber mal heute genauer ansehen.

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?

Danke & Gruß,
Edwin


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Mai 2015)

Mein Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem mit 29", deshalb ist es bei ihm ein 650b merida geworden.


----------



## annajo (8. Mai 2015)

Hi Pizzaplanet,
warum willst du mich unbeding von einem  Merida onetwenty XT überzeugen?
Ich habe das onetwenty XT gerade mit dem GIANT Trance 2 LDT vergliechen und das Merida ist etwas besser ausgestattet.
Das GIANT- "Maestro-Federung" scheint aber genial zu sein. Leider kann ich das nicht beurteilen, weil ich nur in urbanem Gelände eine Probefaht machen kann/darf.
Trotzdem werde ich mir mal das  onetwenty XT ansehen.

Danke & Gruß,
Edwin


----------



## Liquid01 (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn du das Giant mal richtig testen willst, kann ich dir Active Bikes in Einöd empfehlen, die haben ne Menge Giant Bikes da.
Vorteil dort ist, dass du dir die Bikes ausleihen und richtig auf nem Trail testen kannst


----------



## MrMapei (8. Mai 2015)

annajo schrieb:


> Das GIANT- "Maestro-Federung" scheint aber genial zu sein.


+1 

Fahr es mal Probe


----------



## Mx343 (8. Mai 2015)

Ist das echt so ein Großer Unterschied?
Ich mein wirklich schlechte Federungssysteme gibt es ja nicht beim Fully.


----------



## MrMapei (8. Mai 2015)

Gegenüber meinem alten CC-Fully auf jeden Fall. 

Andere Systeme bin ich jetzt noch nicht ausgiebig Probe gefahren, um mir da ein Urteil erlauben zu können. Bei meinem Maestro-Hinterbau ist es auf jeden Fall so, dass ich den Lockout für den Dämpfer noch nie benutzt habe.
Deswegen klare Empfehlung für ein Giant, auch wenn andere Mütter bestimmt auch schöne Töchter haben.


----------



## Mx343 (8. Mai 2015)

Ja ok das ist ein Argument, wobei ich den Lockout bei meinem Dämpfer auch nicht benutze.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Mai 2015)

Weil das merida nunmal für den preis top ist.  Und ja der Maestro hinterbau ist nicht schlecht aber man kann auch mit anderen Bikes fahren  ist ja nur meine Meinung.  Ich hab nix davon wenn es ein. Merida wird,  ich  finde die Bikes nunmal recht gut fürs Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annajo (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Pizzaplanet,
Hi All,

am Samstag konnte ich ein GIANT Trance 2 LTD (mit Maestra-Hinterbau) probefahren, ja und das Bike fühlt sich gut an und ist sicher ein Kandidat, das in die engere Auswahl kommt.

Parallel dazu besorgt mir der Bikeladen Heidemann in Trier das MERIDA one-twenty XT-DE unverbindlich zum Probefahren. Das Bike wird wohl erst Freitag oder Samstag in Trier sein.

Am Wocheende habe ich mich nochmals mit der Technik von Hinterradfederungen beschäftigt: Die neuentwickelte Technik (M.O.R.E.) von MERIDA erscheint mir sehr sinnvoll. Warum? Die Abstützung des Dämpfers ist nicht statisch am Rahmen fest, sondern mit einem Hebel über ein Gelenk mit der Hinterradstrebe verbunden, d. h. das Hinterrad kann sich freier, unabhängiger vom Rahmen bewegen und das erscheint mir sehr sinnvoll wegen geringerem Rückschlag der Pedale, weniger Brems u. Antriebseinflüsse. Als kinematischer Laie erscheint mir die MORE-Technologie sinnvoller als die Maestra-Technologie. Das ist aber nur Theorie, nach der Probefahrt am Freitag oder Samstag weiß ich mehr und werde hier berichten.

@ Pizzaplanet:
Danke für deine Hartnäckigkeit, ohne dich hätte ich das one-twenty gar nicht in die engere Auswahl genommen.

Gruß,
Edwin


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. Mai 2015)

Siehst  du so ist das im Leben,  wenn ich bei meiner Suche ein giant in meiner Größe hatte fahren und kaufen können hätte ich jetzt vielleicht eins. So bin ich zu propain gekommen und mit dem simplen hinterbau auch sehr zufrieden.  Das merida wäre bei mir aber, wenn ich solch ein Bike suchen würde, auch ganz vorne in der Auswahl.


----------



## crazyeddie (11. Mai 2015)

fahr beide bikes, nimm das in deinen augen bessere, aber schwurbel dir bitte nicht die kinematik schön. 

das merida ist ein schnöder abgestützter eingelenker. dass der dämpfer schwimmend aufgehängt ist dient nur der anpassung seiner kennlinie, an der antriebseffizienz ändert das nix. bremseinflüsse wird es wie jeder andere eingelenker auch haben. das umgehen eigentlich nur die eingelenker mit drehpunkt um die hinterachse und befestigung der bremse an der sitzstrebe so wie abp bei trek oder split pivot bei morewood, devinci und salsa.

sicherlich gibts gute und schlechte eingelenker, aber als langjähriger fahrer eines schlechten eingelenkers (scott spark), der nur mit viel druckstufendämpfung (also nicht dem originaldämpfer) fahrbar war, würde ich aus technischer sicht eher zum maestro raten. ich steige hoffentlich auch bald auf vpp um.

warum machen es so wenige wenn es so viel besser ist? diese ganzen systeme mit zwei kurzen umlenkhebeln stoßen schnell an die grenze zur patentverletzung von dw-link, vpp und den bereits existierenden systemen die es irgendwie geschafft haben diese beiden patente zu umgehen. außerdem ist es bei der heutigen jagd nach kurzen kettenstreben und gleichzeitiger reifenfreiheit schwierig, gerade den unteren hebel samt lagern groß und damit steif genug zu dimensionieren. 

deswegen werden es bei vielen firmen dann eben klassische viergelenker mit horstlink oder abgestütze eingelenker, sofern man auch in die usa verkaufen will, wo specialized immer noch das horstlink-patent hat.


----------



## annajo (15. Mai 2015)

annajo schrieb:


> Hi Pizzaplanet,
> am Samstag konnte ich ein GIANT Trance 2 LTD (mit Maestra-Hinterbau) probefahren, ja und das Bike fühlt sich gut an und ist sicher ein Kandidat, das in die engere Auswahl kommt.
> 
> Parallel dazu besorgt mir der Bikeladen Heidemann in Trier das MERIDA one-twenty XT-DE unverbindlich zum Probefahren. Das Bike wird wohl erst Freitag oder Samstag in Trier sein.
> ...



Die Würfel sind gefallen:

Es ist das 

_*MERIDA ONE-TWENTY XT-DE*_

geworden.

@ALL:
Danke für die Hinweise, Ratschläge und Unterstützung hier im Forum.
Ohne Euch wäre ich noch immer am suchen,
Mit Euch kann ich jetzt schon "biken".

Danke & Gruß,
Edwin


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. Mai 2015)

Schönes Bike und guter Händler.  Der Preis war da bestimmt auch gut.   

Dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## annajo (16. Mai 2015)

annajo schrieb:


> Die Würfel sind gefallen:
> Es ist das
> _*MERIDA ONE-TWENTY XT-DE*_
> geworden.
> [gelöscht]



Vielleicht noch zur Info:
Das GIANT habe ich heute vor einer Woche probegefahren, das Merida  7 Tage später und ICH konnte beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Hinterbaufederungen feststellen. Da mir das MERIDA grundsätzlich besser gefallen hat, ist es dann das MERIDA geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

